# Fedex is making me panic! Dx



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm supposed to recieve some new snakes today (which I'm super excited about). But as I track them I relize they're still not on the truck for dilivery. (Its 9am) Instead they're all the way in Queens. So I call them and they tell me there is a delay and they'll get back to me with an ETA.
I'm freaking out. They're supposed to be here by 10:30am. They were overnighted. 
I'm terrified that they'll run out of heat or fedex will say "Oh yeah we can get them there tomorrow" in which I can't be here to get them cause I wont be home from school till 3pm. And not like I can run home during my 1hour break cause I go to school in the city. And I can't skip because I only have 3 more classes left of this semster. And by then they surely will be out of heat. 

I'm on the verge of tears from frustration and worrying about my new babies.
I don't know what to do. I can see about picking them up. But not to sound like a wimp they are in a really bad neighborhood.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh jeeze, that's horrible...  Did you get them yet? Could you tell your professors that you have an emergency and maybe afford to skip classes...? Or see if there's someone that works in the FedEx area that's an animal lover? Maybe they would be willing to get some handwarmers to put in with the snakes or something, to keep them warm. Or perhaps a neighbor would be willing to bring them into their house tomorrow, if they're delivered while you're at school?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thankfully they came at 1:30ish. The warmer was still warm but not to much. My poor male pooped everywhere in his bag. 
When the lady went to hand them to me they were sideways. :/ it clearly said perishable this side up. Same thing happened when I got my skink. I love how they care-sarcasm- I can't imagine what they go though in travel.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, poor babies.  I hope they settle in quickly, I'm sure they're relieved to finally be in your hands rather than travelling. And I know what you mean...I try as much as I can not to think about what the animals at my work have to go through during shipping to us. :evil: I know that I hate how they arrive - crammed way too many to a box and completely stressed out.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Snakes are usually pretty good about pooping in their bags, aren't they? What sort of snakes are they? I deal in corn snakes and have had several shipped to me. I can tell you right now, Fedex and UPS do *not* care what the box says. They throw boxes no matter what's in them and they aren't typically stacked all nicely in the truck, especially holiday time. Most people hate to think that their poor animals have just spent a good 24 hours being tossed around like a tennis ball. They end up sideways, upside-down, a little hot or a little cold, in loud places, and in quiet places. They have to be in a truck for hours on end. It's why a lot of people choose to have the animals delivered to a hub instead of their location. I know one of my snake boxes was put on a truck at 5am in the middle of June (hot!) and I didn't get the box until about twelve hours later. Thankfully, the snake was just a little upset and not crazy-I'm-going-to-bite-you-for-doing-this-to-me mad.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I got 1.1.0 pied balls and 0.1.0 het pied which I'm selling cause she doesn't fit in with my breeding plans. It was just cheaper to buy all three then to buy just the two. 
http://iherp.com/Public/Animals/Members ... 572ff45974
Pictures ^^^^^ my male is georgous lol

Yeah from now on I'm picking up at a hub. I hate what they must go through. Your poor little snake. Ugh no one wants to be out in June can't imagine being tossed around in that heat.


----------

